
Show HN: Whoa Board – Make Electro-Luminescent Materials Touch Sensitive - thefool
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2055918540/whoa-board-dream-with-touch-sensing-el-wire-panels
======
whoaboard
Whoops, I locked myself out of the site using anti-procrastination settings
:(.

Anyway, this is josh, who created this board. I'm here to talk about the
project and answer technical questions. This board is actually a pretty
involved system, and I'm happy to give people a better sense of how it works!

There's also a github link with the source for the demos if people want to
look around: [https://github.com/foolish-products/whoa-core-
proto4](https://github.com/foolish-products/whoa-core-proto4)

We'll ship the code with a cleaned up library and everything, but wanted to
share the current state of the world to provide:

1\. A behind the scenes look at an embedded system still forming.

2\. Demonstrate our intention of building an open source ecosystem on this
device!

------
kibwen
I'm especially intrigued at the bike jacket idea. Having a turn signal visible
at night would make me feel much safer riding home after dark. The only
question I have is whether the sensor could be made accurate enough to
reliably detect the turning gesture, and not trigger spuriously.

